# Cost to Build A House



## Reno (4 Jul 2012)

Hi,
I'm thinking of having a new house built in Dublin. It would be a bungalow of about 650 sq ft. Does anyone know how much this would cost for the materials and the builder? Being a bungalow, I would have to pay for the roof tiles.


----------

